# Any vendors that accept PayPal?



## toke (15/1/15)

hi im looking to order some new gear + juices. any local or international (trustworthy) sites i can order that accepts paypal payments?  if i do order international, will sa postal services actually deliver my stuff?


----------



## Sir Vape (15/1/15)

Hey @toke 

Where are you exactly?


----------



## toke (15/1/15)

Sir Vape said:


> Hey @toke
> 
> Where are you exactly?


pretoria 

sorry i had a vpn running that was set to make my location in usa (use it to stream music)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (15/1/15)

So if you want to buy locally why would you want to pay via PayPal out of interest?


----------



## toke (15/1/15)

Sir Vape said:


> So if you want to buy locally why would you want to pay via PayPal out of interest?


have a pretty big paypal balance from itunes sales and the only way to get the money out is to open a FNB account. so im just spending it all rather on online transactions  hahaha!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape (15/1/15)

Lol okay cool. I'm sure a couple of us could assist and we could def accommodate that payment option. Pm me or email me and let me know what your looking for.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (15/1/15)

As far as I know, PayPal is distancing themselves from anything relating to vaping. It could've changed, but that was the last I heard.


----------



## UnholyMunk (15/1/15)

Paypal also works as a 'buffer' between the customer and the seller. I use paypal when I'm not too sure if the shop/supplier trustworthy or not or if I'm a first time customer. That way if anything goes wrong, I get hold of paypal and get my money back right away (well pretty quick) and let them deal with the non-delivery of goods. Also, I've had some shops double bill me for stuff I've ordered, and to try and get that reversed by the bank/shop can be a nightmare, where with paypal that has never happened to me (yet)!


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/1/15)

toke said:


> hi im looking to order some new gear + juices. any local or international (trustworthy) sites i can order that accepts paypal payments?  if i do order international, will sa postal services actually deliver my stuff?



I use PayPal ALL THE TIME for international purchases and never had an issue other thsn eBay which is a ***** to buy vape stuff from!


----------



## Sir Vape (15/1/15)

Me too never had any issues buying vape related products via PayPal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UnholyMunk (15/1/15)

zadiac said:


> As far as I know, PayPal is distancing themselves from anything relating to vaping. It could've changed, but that was the last I heard.



I've never had an issue paying for vape gear/juices from international stores using paypal. I think the problem arises from the fact that some countries/states don't allow that import/export of nicotine and then the non-delivery of parcels is not due to loss or theft, but rather because the customer is breaking the law.... paypal is then left in the sticky situation of paying the customer back for non-delivery, but having to deal with the law to try and get their items returned to the supplier...


----------



## zadiac (15/1/15)

Yeah, it could be that. I stated that under correctioin. I've also paid for vaping gear with paypal before, but then I read somewhere that certain vaping stuff cannot be paid for via paypal due to legal restrictions etc.


----------



## ashTZA (15/1/15)

I think most SA vendors would use payfast;
since paypal doesn't really service merchants in SA;
As you mentioned, they'll only pay out to an FNB account. (which 5minutes ago until you mentioned, I didn't even know they'd do as much or is this an FNB thing that FNB have setup some loophole they exploit?
[ie. fnb have a foreign account, they get paid into & in turn they transfer into your account?] ).




zadiac said:


> Yeah, it could be that. I stated that under correctioin. I've also paid for vaping gear with paypal before, but then I read somewhere that certain vaping stuff cannot be paid for via paypal due to legal restrictions etc.



I'd suspect also things like wax vaporisers etc since in some states where weed is illegal; the open sale of paraphernalia to smoke it is too.


----------



## Cat (15/1/15)

PayFast is ok but i'm not happy that my card details are now with a SA company. 
PayPal, it is just that paypal and ebay do not allow sales of nicotine, so vape vendors do not use it. NB, only fasttech does use it, and 99% of what people buy from them is not nicotine. 
@ashTZA , ja, FNB done it for several years. If you want sell via paypal, you need one of those FNB accounts.


----------

